# AC Wii - New Features



## WishyTheStar (Oct 23, 2006)

Personally I would love to see a feature where you could unlock themed towns without making all the tiles at Able Sisters.  Maybe not for the people who work really hard to make all the tiles but for people like me that do not have the patience, that would be perfect.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2006)

Outdoor items such as lights, real paths (not just patterns), benches, fences, etc.


----------



## Micah (Oct 23, 2006)

The ability to put patterns on items in your house. Like chairs, tables...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know if I like patterns on the ground.  I want those sign boards back.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Brewster (Dec 3, 2006)

WAY bigger town. Like enough room to put a park, streets, CARS, um....yeah like you said outdoor lights, fences, benches. It would be cooler.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 3, 2006)

The ability to have more than 3 guests in a town over Wifi.

Hint: Wifi? Check there!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2006)

Brewster said:
			
		

> WAY bigger town. Like enough room to put a park, streets, CARS, um....yeah like you said outdoor lights, fences, benches. It would be cooler.


 Hmm... I wouldn't like streets or cars in AC.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nintendo needs to take advantage of the Weather Channel. Real-time weather! If you visit someone online, you can see what the weather is at that player's town! Don't tell me that wouldn't be awesome.

Oh, and make new Tom Nook stores.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2006)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> Nintendo needs to take advantage of the Weather Channel. Real-time weather! If you visit someone online, you can see what the weather is at that player's town! Don't tell me that wouldn't be awesome.
> 
> Oh, and make new Tom Nook stores.


 Yah... I remember talking about this way back before ACWW even came out.  But now with the Wii it actually sounds possible.  I never actually thought of it.  :gyroidsurprised: 

I usually can predict if a feature will be in the next AC or not, but with this I'm not sure. =o


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 4, 2006)

I've detailed some features I'd like to see in AC Wii in this article.

http://www.the-bell-tree.com/acarticles/ac...-and-future.php


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow. Nice bul. What I would like is more space, a chance to design your town, other store's than Nook's, Crazy's, and Able's. Brewster's cafe to be a Wi-Fi hotspot. Cars, streets, movies, books, street lights, pathways, benchs parks, holidays, Bigger houses, chance to paint you house to your liking or have someone do it, a doormat. My list is and will be endless.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 9, 2006)

I wolud like a massive town, and somesort of theatre where K.K. could play, it would also some short films, like on the tvs in ac:ww.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 9, 2006)

That would be great.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 9, 2006)

A place where you can change your face, like eye color, skin color, makeup for girls, features like stitches and black eyes for boys...and you can change your skin color.
I wish Nooks was a mall, and so you have TH, museum, Nooks, ables, shampoodle, gate, and this face store all in one building.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 9, 2006)

i wouldn't want the gate there, but having loads of friends running around your "mall" now that would be fun.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 9, 2006)

Cars, most definately. If not that, bikes would be awesome! Maybe airplane travel when your going to another town.    			  That'd be fun. You could kinda get up and talk to people on the plane....


----------



## AndyB (Dec 9, 2006)

That would be.. kind a cool actually.
and you all get off at different points in the world.


----------



## Joseph (Jan 19, 2007)

I want it to be like a huge city. Going into huge hotels and all that jazz.


----------



## Tehthing (Jan 23, 2007)

Joseph said:
			
		

> I want it to be like a huge city. Going into huge hotels and all that jazz.


 That would defeat the whole purpose of the game.   
:huh:			   I think that they ARE getting to urbanized.  The DUMP made it seem some much better.  They need to take a step backward, and then halph a step forward again.  that would give you:

AC GCN With:
Wi-Fi
Accesories
Other new features, other than the crappy holidays, wich aren't even real, and all the urbanish stuff.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2007)

Yah, I don't want a city either.


----------



## Tehthing (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, streets...cars? WTH?  This is Animal Crossing..not The Sims!  I agree with Stom about patterns.  I mean, what's the whole point?  You can't run around in real lfe throwing blankets on the ground! xD!  In fact, I don't even like Gracie and Kapp'n havin' a car!  I thought Kapp'n was a sailor!  Not he's a taxi driver?!  They have gone too far I think, and they should really reel their rod back in bofore they lose alot of fans... >_<  :angry:


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Outdoor items such as lights, real paths (not just patterns), benches, fences, etc.


 I REALLY hope they do that. 

I even cried when I tried to put a sign or something on the ground in GCN for the first time and couldn't. Also I thought that one upgrade to the house would be a backyard. (an actual one, a real fence with some cool open/close and other features) And I also thought some outside stuff would be in a high nook upgrade.

I'd be really happy if they add those things.


----------



## Sephorith (Jan 30, 2007)

well, in AC technology has been majorly advancing within the game, (remember the train and small tvs in GCN compared to larger tvs and cars in ACWW) I think an airplane would be a cool transportation vehicle for AC, and it would have an airport that just out into the ocean  :lol: . I would like the expansion of villager's homes, I mean come on they seem so sad witht heir little houses.    
:'(				 I would also like an expansion of nooks with a full second story and a new shop that you could buy meals like its a resturaunt. There should be a library too, where you can write your own books, or keep a diary like in ACGC. Ables should also have some upgrades,  :yes: And they should sell new accessories, like necklaces, and earings, and chains    			 . Your house should have more upgrades too, with a full sized 2nd floor, with 3 rooms protruding each with a staircase up to a tower where you can put more furniture. Also to make the house look better, they should put a small room over the main one on the second floor    			 . And as the technology thing, rooms wallpaper should be animated, and you can pick the surface of the outside of your house, along with each special character having their own house in the village    			 . If you become best friends with a villager, they should move in with you, that'd be cool    			 .  I


----------



## Jenaisis (Mar 8, 2007)

It needs:

Return of the train, island, NES games and Whisp.

Also, it'd be nice if they could make some sort of link-up feature with Wild World.

More octopi, lions and tigers.

Less bears.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

Want:

Gardens - Areas where nobody can affect it, flowers cannot be taken, statues and neat stuff like that.

Outdoor Items - Things like cobbled paths, benches, that would go from wooden bench to stone bench, busted pillar to Easter Island Tiki.

AC Island - Must.. have.. back..

Board Games - Replacing NES games, checkers, chess, tic tac toe would be good for in your house. Maybe some casino games for betting.

Pier - It would make fishing easier, from the center of the lake so you don't have to keep moving to catch the fish, to a long pier that would stretch into the ocean.

Town Dump - Just drop it there, that was better than that chest.

Get Rid of:

Cars - Make it a natural feel, mmk Nintendo? We don't want Global Warming in AC.

Crap Holidays - Yay Day = Yawn. Flower Fest = Bogus. Bring back national holidays or make better ones!

Limits - 4 People should be able to go in a house! Theres always 2 left out, waiting outside.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 10, 2007)

Robbers    			 or a faster way to travel.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 10, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Robbers    			 or a faster way to travel.


 Don't bump up a dead topic. Please. >_>


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 10, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It it was already at the top, but oh well.  >_<


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 10, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was still dead..... Staff, close please.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's pinned, discussion is still open.


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh good, I missed this thread when it was alive. I would like to see:
1. The actually interesting holidays found in AC GCN. But maybe not on the same day as the actual holiday.
2. Gardens for flowers and fruit trees.
3. Maybe the option to open your own store?
4. An Able Sister's upgrade.
5. I think we've all agreed that we want AC Island back, right? But this time you connect wirelessly with your DS!
6. Maybe some more variety in town, like some could have those cliffs found in the GCN version, maybe some couod have a lake, etc. Also, I think town's should be much bigger, and if they do have a limit on population, make it 15 like in the GCN game. 8 villagers= NO! Bad.
7. Along with AC Island and holidays, bring back, like Jenaisis said, Wisp and the train.
8. Replace the NES with N64! WOOT!
9. Less technology, back in AC GCN it really felt like you were out in the wilderness. AC:WW felt like you could borrow Gracie's car and reach the nearest city in five minutes.
10. Um... I don't know, I just want to have a number ten. Maybe some new house upgrades, like an attic and multiple rooms on the second floor?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm, a Greenhouse would be a excellent expansion to the house now that you think of it. Some furniture could be put in it and you could let bugs roam free and fish swim there.

A closet would be nice too, although you wouldn't have to pay for it, it would be there with the original hut.


----------



## JJH (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Hmmm, a Greenhouse would be a excellent expansion to the house now that you think of it. Some furniture could be put in it and you could let bugs roam free and fish swim there.
> 
> A closet would be nice too, although you wouldn't have to pay for it, it would be there with the original hut.


 Yes, both of those would be nice. The house is green. 

I dunno about the closet, it might work though.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 11, 2007)

World wide tournaments would be better than a small town one, right?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you mean by the house being green? 

Annd.. I thought of the closet because you get so many shirts it'd just be better for a closet along with the bedroom on the top floor.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> World wide tournaments would be better than a small town one, right?


 Tournament? =o


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. I say random stuff like that, ya know...


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 14, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fishing and bug catching are a given but what about... I don't know, but something more competitive and better.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe Soccer? You know, those balls they had in original AC.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 14, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I NEVER thought of that!      

But shooting paintballs with a sling shot would be fun.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

What I want in AC V.2:

1. Bigger map, with better forms of transport (skateboard, bike, taxi)

2. Maybe a area for each session on Wi-Fi for you and friends to have your own fun, like a sandbox? You could make a castle... have a counter on the top for a slingshot hits and hit eachother with a slingshot (puts people in a daze) or have a casino with Redd in it or a soccer field? Exlusive bugs and fish for teamwork, or maybe a boat? Endless possibilities...

3. More possible additions to the house. Including a closet or greenhouse?

4. NES games? (prays)

5. Ability to BE a animal.     

6. More people in Wi-Fi to your town, like 6? And have more people in your house, like 3?

7. More things to do in your town.

8. Wisp.

9. Personal backyard.

10. SWIMMING!!!!

11. To go along with swimming, maybe you could swim in the ocean, and find shells that can be worth more? Like a giant clam, or sunken treasure with rare items in them.

12. A better purpose behind coffee.

13. Outdoor Items - Things like cobbled paths, benches, that would go from wooden bench to stone bench, busted pillar to Easter Island Tiki.

14. AC Island - Must.. have.. back..

15. Board Games - Replacing NES games, checkers, chess, tic tac toe would be good for in your house. Maybe some casino games for betting.

16. Pier - It would make fishing easier, from the center of the lake so you don't have to keep moving to catch the fish, to a long pier that would stretch into the ocean.

17. Town Dump - Just drop it there, that was better than that chest.

18. BETTER HOLIDAYS. What the hell is with 'Yay Day' and 'Flower Fest'?


----------



## Justin (Jul 15, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> What I want in AC V.2:
> 
> 1. Bigger map, with better forms of transport (skateboard, bike, taxi)
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 15, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> What I want in AC V.2:
> 
> 1. Bigger map, with better forms of transport (skateboard, bike, taxi)
> 
> ...


[Random order...]

18, yeah... WHERE'S "GIFT DAY!?!?"

12, it could be like a SUGAARRRR RUUUSSSSHHHHHH!!! To your system for super speed.

As for #14, you could BUY the island and have REALLY weird stuff go on there.

Also a bigger than Asia houses!      

And maybe a job, like mail man or gardener 
OR... MAYOR!?!?


----------



## Merlin. (Jul 31, 2007)

I want...

1. New animal species, like snakes, deer, lizards, and skunks.
2. Wolves that AREN'T Cranky or Snooty.
3. More personalites, like 6 per gender!


----------



## Kyle (Oct 6, 2007)

Another one I would like to add is roommate.

It would be that you would start out lonely in Animal Crossing as usual. Then you start to make friends with the animals and get the pictures. But then they decide to move... but you can stop them and tell them they can move in with you.

Rewards of it:

1. Gifts from your pal, junk or rare.
2. No roaches in your house over periods of time.
3. Flowers near your house.
4. Chip in to pay Nook for the improvements monthly.

Burdens of it:

1. Feuds with other animals due to your roomate.
2. Having to get food for lunch, dinner etc. (they MAY leave as to this)
3. Not much communicaton.
4. Only being to your gender.


----------



## Knightshot (Oct 7, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Another one I would like to add is roommate.
> 
> It would be that you would start out lonely in Animal Crossing as usual. Then you start to make friends with the animals and get the pictures. But then they decide to move... but you can stop them and tell them they can move in with you.
> 
> ...


 thats a good idea, but I never like roomates. I like my friends to have their own houses.


----------

